# Mic not picking up sound



## cookiesnmilk (Mar 30, 2009)

so my headset microphone produces nothing but static. (that's a different problem altogether which, if you guys could fix that too, that'd be great.)
so i got myself a USB mic to use instead, this has suddenly stopped working altogether. the thing turns on. the computer sees that it's a microphone, but it picks up no sound at all. i looked for drivers for this microphone and the internet has given me no results.
on the bottom of it, the mic says "blackweb" and there is a code. BWA19HO011 . i'm assuming that's the serial number. not sure what other info i can provide.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Right click your volume icon in the taskbar by the clock. And choose *Troubleshoot sound problems. *
You also can right click and choose Open Sound Settings. Under* Input,* take the drop down arrow for Input device and choose your USB Mic.


----------



## cookiesnmilk (Mar 30, 2009)

I already tried that unfortunately. it did not fix the problem.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Oct 24, 2019)

Update sound card drivers.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I'm sorry to say that your Blackweb USB Mic is probably not very good. I would be suspicious of any computer hardware that does not have a Web site for support, returns and drivers. 
https://jsebean.com/blackweb


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Walmart sells this mic and has many bad customer revues including failure like yours. If it's still under warranty or you bought extended service, take it back.


----------



## cookiesnmilk (Mar 30, 2009)

ah. okay so what about my headset that just picks up static?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Check for anything near your computer that might be causing electronic interference. Also, are you plugging it tnto correct receptacle (usually color coded? Please update your User CP on TSF so we know what OS we're dealing with.


----------



## cookiesnmilk (Mar 30, 2009)

I have windows 10 home edition


----------



## pcexpertq8 (Sep 6, 2008)

Your mic not working on Windows or while playing a game? Or both?
It could be need to adjust the setting. 



cookiesnmilk said:


> so my headset microphone produces nothing but static. (that's a different problem altogether which, if you guys could fix that too, that'd be great.)
> so i got myself a USB mic to use instead, this has suddenly stopped working altogether. the thing turns on. the computer sees that it's a microphone, but it picks up no sound at all. i looked for drivers for this microphone and the internet has given me no results.
> on the bottom of it, the mic says "blackweb" and there is a code. BWA19HO011 . i'm assuming that's the serial number. not sure what other info i can provide.


----------

